# 21 Year Hirsch Selection - Kentucky Rye Whiskey



## Sawyer (Jul 11, 2007)

I did a search and didn't see any other threads about this brand.

After reading a thread dealing with rye whiskey on here(it was some time ago, guessing 6 months?) I decided I needed to go try some ryes. I went to the local liquor store and asked the owner about best ryes he had in the store. The store I went to is actually a great liquor store in that they normally have whatever you want. When I asked for a rye whiskey he said, "What? I haven't heard that request in a while." He took me down the aisle and handed me Jim Beam Rye and Old Overholt. Once I got to the counter, he mentioned that he did have another rye but it was expensive. I told him I would take it just because I didn't think I could do a good comparison with only two ryes.

Fast forward to today. I opened up that bottle of Hirsch 21 Year Old Rye Whiskey and have had a few drams from it. I am a huge bourbon fan but this goes above and beyond. It is sweet, like a bourbon, but has a strength of flavor that I don't normally see but from my favorite scotch whiskys. I can't recall exactly what I paid, but I know it was over $100. All I know is I am going to see if they have more tomorrow.


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

Lets see... distilled in 1983, bottled by Hirsch Distillers (no such distillery) in Bardstown, KY. = More K.B.D. product.


----------

